

Obama – Perfect President or just a brilliant speaker? - mauricedecastro
http://mindfulpresenter.com/mindful-blog/obama-perfect-president-or-just-a-brilliant-speaker

======
gamechangr
Bill Clinton was the most natural speaker I have ever heard.

